# Coding for brighter LED angel eyes on the F30



## iansanderson (May 1, 2011)

tankren said:


> I've done this on my F20, there're 8 predefined values, including 100%.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yes. Mine showed the 8 predefined values. I can check to see what the HEX value ended up being.


----------



## iansanderson (May 1, 2011)

thegandalf said:


> I coded this over the weekend. I used value 64, and it seems to work fine. I cannot see any decrease in intensity when the lights are on or off now.
> 
> On a separate note, does someone know if the top led (sort of the eyebrow) can be made light up with more intensity. Most of the time is like it isn't even there.


I would love to know how that eyebrow is controlled! Once I get the updated coding files, I will go back in and mess with some of the other lighting options.


----------



## e90boy (Sep 30, 2007)

I've tried those settingson F33 from 8% to 100% but the results is the same with the rings dimmed when headlights are on.


----------



## c.grex (Jun 17, 2014)

tankren said:


> I've done this on my F20, there're 8 predefined values, including 100%.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I know it's not a older post but I don't have the Level 1 lines on my F20, but I have these lines:

'MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_REDUCED'
'MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_LEVEL_REDUCED'
'MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD'
'MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD'

Are these something to do with the DRL brightness when the Xeon's are on?


----------



## BeeMeer (May 7, 2014)

Nope.

MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_1_STANDARD 7.2v => 100%
MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_1_STANDARD 7.2v => 100%

I've tried those on F15 and I did not notice any difference.


----------



## yans (Nov 26, 2013)

thegandalf said:


> On a separate note, does someone know if the top led (sort of the eyebrow) can be made light up with more intensity. Most of the time is like it isn't even there.


I would also be interested in this please my friends.... thank you :bigpimp:


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

HI... it's possible to swith on angel at welcome with dissolvence??
MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_DIMMED.... it is correct? thanks!


----------



## cryptocar (Jul 28, 2015)

c.grex said:


> I know it's not a older post but I don't have the Level 1 lines on my F20, but I have these lines:
> 
> 'MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_REDUCED'
> 'MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_LEVEL_REDUCED'
> ...


Bumping this because a friend and I have run into this same issue with our 13' F30s.
We have these parameters and no level_1 functions just level_5 and level_6

Has anyone else figured this out?

Also anyone find the eyebrow function?


----------



## dbworld4k (Apr 25, 2005)

cryptocar said:


> Bumping this because a friend and I have run into this same issue with our 13' F30s.
> We have these parameters and no level_1 functions just level_5 and level_6
> 
> Has anyone else figured this out?
> ...


Bump for more info. Same thing on a F48 X1.


----------



## cryptocar (Jul 28, 2015)

dbworld4k said:


> Bump for more info. Same thing on a F48 X1.


Yes I think I figured it out for my car, my buddies car, and some other earlier model F30s, but I haven't had anyone test it on any other cars, so please procede with caution and you should test with my settings and the default to confirm it works on your car as well.

FEM_BODY > 3062 (I think, I never wrote it down or saved it, just pulling from memory here cause I'm not on my Esys laptop)
Then change these 6 values (Some may already be 100%, just keep it like that, so all are 100% at the end)

MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD = 100%
MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_REDUCED = 100%
MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_REAR = 100%
MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD = 100%
MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_LEVEL_REDUCED = 100%
MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_LEVEL_REAR = 100%

Also after some digging through German forums and personally digging through my FEM module it appears the Eyebrow light (DESIGNL) is already by default set to maximum output in seemingly all modes.
Only way to brighten it would be to replace the LED in the lamp housing with a brighter LED


----------



## jgoens (Jul 28, 2014)

cryptocar said:


> Yes I think I figured it out for my car, my buddies car, and some other earlier model F30s, but I haven't had anyone test it on any other cars, so please procede with caution and you should test with my settings and the default to confirm it works on your car as well.
> 
> FEM_BODY > 3062 (I think, I never wrote it down or saved it, just pulling from memory here cause I'm not on my Esys laptop)
> Then change these 6 values (Some may already be 100%, just keep it like that, so all are 100% at the end)
> ...


haha, your over here too! I was just scanning for some new coding ideas and saw this one. You have a '13 as well, so if this works on yours, should work on mine. I'm going to give it a try soon..your saying it is in FEM Body and 3062?


----------



## cryptocar (Jul 28, 2015)

jgoens said:


> haha, your over here too! I was just scanning for some new coding ideas and saw this one. You have a '13 as well, so if this works on yours, should work on mine. I'm going to give it a try soon..your saying it is in FEM Body and 3062?


Yup and if I'm wrong about 3062 (I don't have access to ESYS at the moment) just use the search bar for the function you'll find it.


----------



## jgoens (Jul 28, 2014)

cryptocar said:


> Yup and if I'm wrong about 3062 (I don't have access to ESYS at the moment) just use the search bar for the function you'll find it.


That worked. I only changed one of them--The "standard" to 100%. I noticed on the L and R ones one of them was at 8% and the other had a non % value..wasn't quite sure about that so I left them. But the eyes are bright with headlights on.
took me awhile to get back to this...you know, doing the DP/CP thing lately.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

cryptocar said:


> Bumping this because a friend and I have run into this same issue with our 13' F30s.
> We have these parameters and no level_1 functions just level_5 and level_6
> 
> Has anyone else figured this out?
> ...


In a 320i Sport GP 2015 (F30) I dind't find the "LEVEL_1" line. How can I increase the angels's brightness in this case?

Also, after coding modules FEM_BODY and REM, fog lamps start behaving strangely: they only work as welcome lights. If I press the buton to turn it on, they no longer work.

Any help?

Last but not least: do you guys code with engine on or off?


----------



## jgoens (Jul 28, 2014)

matteis said:


> In a 320i Sport GP 2015 (F30) I dind't find the "LEVEL_1" line. How can I increase the angels's brightness in this case?
> 
> Also, after coding modules FEM_BODY and REM, fog lamps starts behaving strangely: they only works as welcome lights. If I press the buton to turn it on, they no longer work.
> 
> ...


I always code with engine running and laptop fully charged.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Tks!

"In a 320i Sport GP 2015 (F30) I dind't find the "LEVEL_1" line. How can I increase the angels's brightness in this case?

Also, after coding modules FEM_BODY and REM, fog lamps start behaving strangely: they only work as welcome lights. If I press the buton to turn them on, they no longer work."

Anyone help with questions above?


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

In my f30 2012 i code and work it
MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD> .. i set to 50% (werte 32).. 
MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD>.. i set to 50% (werte 32)

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Does anyone know if is that possible to increase Angel eyes' brightness on the new 2016 BMW cars (like new F30 320i, new F48 X1, etc )that come with LED lamps?


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

matteis said:


> Does anyone know if is that possible to increase Angel eyes' brightness on the new 2016 BMW cars (like new F30 320i, new F48 X1, etc )that come with LED lamps?


Any help?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

matteis said:


> Any help?


See this thread:

SOLVED!!! HALO Brightness %100 with lowbeams F30LCI NON ADAPTIVE LED HEADLIGHT


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Which setting is brightest? Werte 02 100% or werte 05 13,7v


----------



## wetoddid2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Can anyone send me their fem_body mapping 3062 and 3063 with adaptive headlight? My OEM Xenon angel eyes (2015 F32) won't come back on. Only faults i'm getting is mapping faults. I removed 8s4 from FA and wrote it to Fem_body and now my lights are all messed up. Thank you.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

wetoddid2 said:


> Can anyone send me their fem_body mapping 3062 and 3063 with adaptive headlight? My OEM Xenon angel eyes (2015 F32) won't come back on. Only faults i'm getting is mapping faults. I removed 8s4 from FA and wrote it to Fem_body and now my lights are all messed up. Thank you.


You do not want to use random FA. You want CAF specific for vehicle.


----------



## wetoddid2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Lol. You're right. I want to view someone else's fem body to see what they have mapped to fernlicht, what they have mapped to addielicht(sp?) and so on. I wouldn't dare inject a random cafd to my vehicle. I'm asking to view their setup. I think when I flashed my ecu, some of the lights got mapped wrong, or didn't get mapped at all.


----------



## wetoddid2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Mapping tagfahrlicht was off. Same with standlicht. It was off. I can map tms_leuchtring or al or pol to it. Then under dependency function I can make it tagfahrlicht or function 1


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

wetoddid2 said:


> Lol. You're right. I want to view someone else's fem body to see what they have mapped to fernlicht, what they have mapped to addielicht(sp?) and so on. I wouldn't dare inject a random cafd to my vehicle. I'm asking to view their setup. I think when I flashed my ecu, some of the lights got mapped wrong, or didn't get mapped at all.


E-SYS: How to create 'default' cafs based on VO


----------

